# Premo il power e fa lo shutdown [Risolto]

## Atomikramp

ciao ragazzi.... è un po' che non posto ma la mia macchina mi ha gioiosamente salutato e ho riassemblato quello nuovo soltanto ieri....

ecco qui il mio quesito......

credo che dal titolo del thread si capisca.... in pratica avendo una macchina monitorless e keyboardless... vorrei sapere se è possibile fare in modo che premendo il tasto power del case il PC esegua la sequenza di shutdown...

un po' come funziona coi PC windows che quando schiacci power fa lo shutdown....

mi serve questa cosa perchè anche se al computer posso accedere via SSH e lavorarci sopra spesso ho la necessità di spegnerlo per ultimo, e non ho un terminale dal quale accedere per fare questa operazione...

questa soluzione mi risolverebbe un sacco di rogne.... sapete darmi una mano???

grazie 1000  :Smile: Last edited by Atomikramp on Mon Jun 06, 2005 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GhePeU

installa acpid e inserisci una regola in /etc/acpi/events/default 

per trovare l'evento giusto basta lanciare

```
cat /proc/acpi/event
```

e premere il pulsante di spegnimento. Nel mio caso vien fuori

```
button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001
```

e in /etc/acpi/events/default ho messo

```
event=button/power.*

action=/sbin/init 0
```

----------

## Atomikramp

ok grazie appena ho 2 secondi ci provo ^^

----------

## Tiro

per farlo funzionare è anche necessario (a quanto ho capito) abilitare 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

 

----------

## Atomikramp

c'è un problema

se controllo con il cat l'event e premo il pulsante effettivamente mi esce una cosa analoga alla tua

tuttavia non ho /tc/acpi

nè tantomeno /etc/acpi/events/default

ho provato a crearla e a inserirci quello che hai inserito tu

ma nada.........

suggestions?

----------

## gutter

Hai emerso:

```

*  sys-power/acpid

      Latest version available: 1.0.4-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.4-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 22 kB

      Homepage:    http://acpid.sourceforge.net

      Description: Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface

      License:     GPL-2
```

?

----------

## Atomikramp

e infatti da bravo stupido non avevo emerso acpid  :Very Happy: 

funziona alla perfezione

grazie 1000 dell'aiuto...

edito SOLVED

----------

## gutter

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edito SOLVED

 

Figurati  :Wink: 

----------

## falko

Ciao,

Volevo chiedervi se secondo voi è possibile avviare la sequenza di arresto della macchina semplicemente premendo il tasto di accensione del cabinet e in modo tale da non poter essere inabilitata da alcun tipo di programma (tipo X).

----------

## cloc3

Si. Dovresti ottenerlo di default semplicemente installando il demone acpid.

(e configurando adeguatamente il kernel per il supporto ad acpi)

emergi sys-power/acpid

----------

## Sasdo

se ho capito bene questo fa al caso tuo.

E' comunque un argomento stradiscusso nel forum, se fai una ricerca troverai un bel po' di informazioni a riguardo.

ciao!

il Sasdo

//edit: azz... cloc3 è stato più rapido =)

----------

## cagnaluia

aggiungo qui un altra cosa legata allo shutdown....

di solito quando sono sotto gnome per spegnere il pc, apro il terminale, faccio "su" e quindi "halt".

Però non è bellissimo da farsi.. ed elegante da vedersi... c'è mica uno script.. qualche programma che faccia gradevolmente lo spegnimento della macchina?

Magari visualizzando lo scaricamento dei programmi in memoria.. lo scaricamento dei servizi.. fino all halt definitivo della macchina..

 :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

in gnome 2.14 c'è l'icona Desktop --> Arresta

e se hai lo splash attivato e in silent ti fa vedere uno shutdown grafico

----------

## cagnaluia

ah...ok perfetto..

quindi sarà solo da permettere all'utente di fare lo spegnimento e attivare al caso lo splash...

benone

----------

## falko

Ok!

Grazie a tutti 

(PS: scusate se impulsivamente ho postato senza fare una ricerca più approfondita  :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> se ho capito bene questo fa al caso tuo.
> 
> 

 

Faccio il merge....

----------

## cloc3

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> //edit: azz... cloc3 è stato più rapido =)

 

 :Smile:  Vedi cosa capita ad aggiungere anche il link, precisino, precisino.

----------

## lsegalla

Mi par di ricordare che sia possibile premendo il pulsante di accensione avviare la procedura di HALT del sistema.

Sapete indicarmi come si fa please ?

Mi spiego meglio: una leggere pressione del pulsante ON/OFF del mio PC vorrei e vorrei che il mio pc avviasse la procedura di spegnimento regolare

----------

## xdarma

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Mi par di ricordare che sia possibile premendo il pulsante di accensione avviare la procedura di HALT del sistema.
> 
> Sapete indicarmi come si fa please ?
> 
> Mi spiego meglio: una leggere pressione del pulsante ON/OFF del mio PC vorrei e vorrei che il mio pc avviasse la procedura di spegnimento regolare

 

Forse questo topic fa al caso tuo:

Premo il power e fa lo shutdown [Risolto]

----------

## Kernel78

Fatto il merge del thread di lsegalla

Ragazzi la ricerca è vostra amica  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Si, a volta mi capita anche di riesumare thread morti da secoli con le ricerche

Tuttavia a volte ho delle difficoltà.

Mi chiedo sempre se ci sia un thread o qualche posto che aiuta un pelo a usarla sta ricerca

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Si, a volta mi capita anche di riesumare thread morti da secoli con le ricerche
> 
> Tuttavia a volte ho delle difficoltà.
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre se ci sia un thread o qualche posto che aiuta un pelo a usarla sta ricerca

 

Scusa ma secondo te è stato messo Importante solo per portare via spazio ???

Ricerca sul forum

e dai, qui non si tratta nemmeno di ricerca ma di leggere quello che hai davanti quando accedi al forum  :Sad: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ci sono ben 9 thread fra annunci e importanti e puo' capitare che uno non vede.

Era sufficiente il link comunque grazie, la parte finale spiega un po' di cose interessanti.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Ci sono ben 9 thread fra annunci e importanti e puo' capitare che uno non vede.
> 
> Era sufficiente il link comunque grazie, la parte finale spiega un po' di cose interessanti.

 

ok, potevo essere meno acido ma è li da quasi due anni ...

In ogni caso scusami per il tono

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ma è li da quasi due anni ...

 

Quei post importanti... potremmo provare a rinominarli con cose tipo "Free Sex", "Droghe varie" e simili... così giusto per vedere se qualcuno se ne accorge  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco, per fortuna arrivano i rinforzi, adesso ne penso una anche io e magari mi insulto da solo.

----------

